
The day I reached the 1600 columns limit in PostgreSQL - yarapavan
https://rosenfeld.herokuapp.com/en/articles/programming/2017-09-26-the-day-i-reached-the-1600-columns-limit-in-postgresql
======
yarapavan
TLDR: PostgreSQL doesn't reclaim space when dropping a column. If you use some
script that will add temporary columns and run it many times at some point it
will reach the 1600 max columns per table limit.

